# Amanda Bynes in Psychiatrie



## Backed (24 Juli 2013)

US-Schauspielerin Amanda Bynes (27) ist zur Beobachtung in einer psychiatrischen Klinik. Nach einem Vorfall im kalifornischen Thousand Oaks, bei dem Bynes in einer Hauseinfahrt ein kleines Feuer gelegt haben soll, sei die Schauspielerin von der Polizei in die Anstalt gebracht worden, berichteten US-Medien am Dienstag



 

Auf Bynes habe die Vorgabe „5150” zugetroffen, teilte Polizeisprecher Don Aguilar der „New York Daily News” mit. Diese Kriterien gelten für Personen, die eine Gefahr für sich selbst oder andere darstellen und mindestens 72 Stunden beobachtet werden müssen.

Die Schauspielerin („Hairspray”, „Einfach zu haben”) könnte nach dem jüngsten Vorfall wegen Hausfriedensbruch belangt werden, hieß es.

Quelle: Bild, dpa, WENN


----------



## Padderson (24 Juli 2013)

nicht gerade die besten Nachrichten für Amanda


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Juli 2013)

Da sieht man mal wieder wo der ganze Ruhm und das Geld hinführen. Da ist man doch lieber arm und geistig beisammen


----------



## Spritdealer (24 Juli 2013)

Das Mädel ist ein einziger Hilfeschrei, ich begreife nicht, dass ihr Familie und Freunde nicht schon längst geholfen haben. Vielleicht bringt diese Einweisung ja nun etwas. Sehr schade


----------



## comatron (25 Juli 2013)

Das wurde aber auch Zeit !


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2013)

Einfach nur traurig...


----------



## Death Row (26 Juli 2013)

Naja sie wird bestimmt eine "Wunderheilung" vollbringen und wieder nach ner kurzen Zeit rauskommen. Klingt böse, ist aber so. Kenne kaum einen Promi, egal ob A- oder C-Klasse, die lange in einer Psychiatrie blieben


----------



## BlueLynne (26 Juli 2013)

Drogen scheinen die Ursache zu sein
und die Eltern beantragen angeblich die Entmündigung


also keine tatsächliche Problemlösung


----------



## cb1986 (29 Aug. 2013)

is she still in hospital


----------

